# Buy ICP NOW or regret it forever



## MiroslavBulldosex (Oct 8, 2021)

I'm very serious, the last time I had that feeling about a coin was when I bought Ethereum for $30 in 2017.
The coin is available on pretty much all exchanges so you don't have any excuse.
I will legit delete my account if it doesn't 10x before the end of the bullrun.


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Oct 8, 2021)

I looked into it after seeing Moonman's prediction (some VC millionaire who posts on /biz/) and it looks extremely promising.


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Oct 8, 2021)

10x? Just buy XRP


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Oct 9, 2021)

PingPong said:


> 10x? Just buy XRP







Jewish coin


----------



## metagross (Oct 9, 2021)

I just bought this. You better be right, or else ...


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Oct 9, 2021)

metagross said:


> I just bought this. You better be right, or else ...


I only make calls when I'm sure of it, thank me in 3 months.


----------



## Xangsane (Oct 9, 2021)

Honk honk


----------



## metagross (Oct 9, 2021)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> I only make calls when I'm sure of it, thank me in 3 months.


We'll see...


----------



## RobticaI (Oct 9, 2021)

I don't see how a coin named after the insane clown posse can be successful.


----------



## fuggg (Oct 9, 2021)

MOOOOOM THE INTERNET COMPUTER IS NOT WORKING!!!!!


----------



## RIPPED IRL (Oct 9, 2021)

almost everything will do x10 at the end of this bull run haha you need to go for the x10 +++ my man


----------



## Ozil (Oct 9, 2021)

i'm putting my trust in you, might drop 1k into it


----------



## jahsuuu (Oct 9, 2021)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> I'm very serious, the last time I had that feeling about a coin was when I bought Ethereum for $30 in 2017.
> The coin is available on pretty much all exchanges so you don't have any excuse.
> I will legit delete my account if it doesn't 10x before the end of the bullrun.
> View attachment 1357607


What’s your full portfolio?


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Oct 9, 2021)

jahsuuu said:


> What’s your full portfolio?


Ranked from biggest to smallest holdings
BTC
ICP
ONE
ETH
CQT
CRO
XMR


----------



## jahsuuu (Oct 9, 2021)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> Ranked from biggest to smallest holdings
> BTC
> ICP
> ONE
> ...


Your only investments are crypto? And what percentage of your savings is in BTC / ICP? Just trying to decide how much I should invest


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Oct 9, 2021)

jahsuuu said:


> *Your only investments are crypto?* And what percentage of your savings is in BTC / ICP? Just trying to decide how much I should invest


Yes, I basically don't have much savings and I need to use them to repay some student loan anyway so basically I'm ball deeps in crypto.
BTC and ICP each make up around 25% of my portfolio.


----------



## jahsuuu (Oct 9, 2021)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> Yes, I basically don't have much savings and I need to use them to repay some student loan anyway so basically I'm ball deeps in crypto.
> BTC and ICP each make up around 25% of my portfolio.


Damn 25% in ICP. How are you so confident?


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Oct 9, 2021)

jahsuuu said:


> Damn 25% in ICP. How are you so confident?


I only have a 5-figure portfolio so I need to take some risks.
I've been collecting info for the past week and, as I've said, the last time I was this confident on a coin was in early 2017 with ETH.


----------



## Overbiter (Oct 9, 2021)

I was there at the launch of ICP, watched the presentation and all of that. The team is composed of actual trannies and they were giving out free T-Shirts to everyone who was there. I still haven't received mine.


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 9, 2021)

@PingPong thoughts?


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Oct 9, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> @PingPong thoughts?







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## jahsuuu (Oct 9, 2021)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> I only have a 5-figure portfolio so I need to take some risks.
> I've been collecting info for the past week and, as I've said, the last time I was this confident on a coin was in early 2017 with ETH.


Do you know any good videos to watch about ICP?


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Oct 9, 2021)

I'm in for 1k

@Weed @eduardkoopman @PingPong

my portfolio is now 50:50 BAT and ICP


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Oct 9, 2021)

jahsuuu said:


> Do you know any good videos to watch about ICP?


Idk I just read articles/infographics, I'll tell you if I find a good one


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Oct 9, 2021)

MeeksPilled said:


> i'm putting my trust in you, might drop 1k into it


Mirin this forums iq, just randomly trusting some guy and throwing money into the bin


----------



## Ozil (Oct 9, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Mirin this forums iq, just randomly trusting some guy and throwing money into the bin


i ended up putting $700 into it, i just converted my BNB into ICP or whatever it’s called


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 9, 2021)

*Why should it skyrocket? Nothing points to it, it was 64 dollars last month, now 50. *


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 9, 2021)

MeeksPilled said:


> i'm putting my trust in you, might drop 1k into it


Lol at the state of looksmaxers. Drop 1k in to my bank account too. I might get 100k in 5 months and if it happens I might give you 2k. Sounds good af right bro?


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Oct 9, 2021)

BigBiceps said:


> *Why should it skyrocket? Nothing points to it, it was 64 dollars last month, now 50. *


Now is the accumulation period. I don't focus too much on charts. I invest, I don't trade.


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 9, 2021)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> Now is the accumulation period. I don't focus too much on charts. I invest, I don't trade.
> View attachment 1358390


I smell nothing but bullshit on my nose. The coin has actually decreased in value past 24h.


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Oct 9, 2021)

BigBiceps said:


> I smell nothing but bullshit on my nose. The coin has actually decreased in value past 24h.


Not defending the coin but you can’t expect it to go up in a straight line. Give it a year or 2 to make your judgments.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Oct 9, 2021)

My iq for economics is legit -80 tbh, don't even know what a bubble is


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Oct 9, 2021)

BigBiceps said:


> I smell nothing but bullshit on my nose. *The coin has actually decreased in value past 24h.*


Nigger how new are you? If you expect to 10x your money tomorrow then yeah don't put money into it.
This is a serious project that has been in development for years, not some random pump and dump shitcoin.


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 9, 2021)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> Nigger how new are you? If you expect to 10x your money tomorrow then yeah don't put money into it.
> This is a serious project that has been in development for years, not some random pump and dump shitcoin.


These cryptos are basicly just gambling. You can 10x your money playing roulette too, but what are the odds. Just because you were right about ethereum doesn't remove the fact that you were not right about whole lot of other cryptos. 

There'll be no day I invest my money to something called Internet Computer Price 😂


----------



## Ozil (Oct 9, 2021)

BigBiceps said:


> Lol at the state of looksmaxers. Drop 1k in to my bank account too. I might get 100k in 5 months and if it happens I might give you 2k. Sounds good af right bro?


Make an NFT and I might consider putting in $1k


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 9, 2021)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> I'm very serious, the last time I had that feeling about a coin was when I bought Ethereum for $30 in 2017.
> The coin is available on pretty much all exchanges so you don't have any excuse.
> I will legit delete my account if it doesn't 10x before the end of the bullrun.
> View attachment 1357607


what makes this one different/special?

damn, it was 400 usd in may, and now $40


----------



## LooksmaxDon1 (Oct 14, 2021)

jahsuuu said:


> Do you know any good videos to watch about ICP?


----------



## FailedAbortion (Oct 21, 2021)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> I looked into it after seeing Moonman's prediction (some VC millionaire who posts on /biz/) and it looks extremely promising.


Fellow moonman schizo 
Hope he’s not larping


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Oct 21, 2021)

FailedAbortion said:


> Fellow moonman schizo
> Hope he’s not larping


He's the one who introduced me to ICP and I believe him but regardless, the project is insane and undervalued.


----------

